# [SOLVED] interface as unmanaged with nmcli and systemd

## Skinjob2707

I'm trying to mark a wireless interface on my system as unmanaged (and leave the Ethernet managed).   Google suggested using the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file, which didn't exist on my system.  I created the following file:

```
  [main]

plugins=keyfile

[keyfile]

unmanaged-devices=mac:08:00:09:12:34:56
```

Output from "nmcli dev status" after rebooting:

```
DEVICE   TYPE      STATE         CONNECTION         

enp33s0  ethernet  connected     Wired connection 1 

wlp35s0  wifi      disconnected  --                 

lo       loopback  unmanaged     --   
```

Thanks in advance for your help!Last edited by Skinjob2707 on Sat May 20, 2017 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skinjob2707

So i changed the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file to read:

```
[main]

plugins=keyfile

[keyfile]

unmanaged-devices=mac:08:00:09:12:34:56,interface-name:wlp35s0
```

And now "nmcli dev status" returns:

```
DEVICE   TYPE      STATE      CONNECTION   

enp33s0  ethernet  connected  main-network 

lo       loopback  unmanaged  --           

wlp35s0  wifi      unmanaged  --     
```

----------

